# [SOLVED] Hitachi TV with USB



## Gene145

I have a Hitachi TV (LE24H307) that came with a USB port in the back. 

I have tried a usb stick with some MP4 movies, but the TV does nto seem to recognize that it exists. 

The controls appear to have no way to tell it to read the USB. 

Any advice on how to do this or how to find out? 

TIA. 

Gene


----------



## JimE

*Re: Hitachi TV with USB*

Check the User Manual. I can't find a copy in English.

The spec sheet lists the USB port as being available for "timeshift" and firmware updates. It doesn't note file playback support. If the TV does support file playback, it will list how to do it, and what file types are supported.


----------



## Gene145

*Re: Hitachi TV with USB*

The manual only tells me there is a USB port, but not what to do with it . 
Certainly not how to play back anything, or update . 

And google does not help either.


----------



## JimE

*Re: Hitachi TV with USB*

Then in addition to the fact that you don't see any obvious playback options in the TV menu, it likely does not support file playback. Not all TV's support file playback. But I can't confirm without a manual and the only manual provided by Hitachi online is in French.


----------



## Panther063

*Re: Hitachi TV with USB*

Found this online:

"The Hitachi LE24H307 is a 24-inch LCD HDTV with a native resolution of 1366x768 (720p). It has LED backlighting, a more energy-efficient type of backlighting. Many new TVs now have a higher frame rate that's designed to reduce motion blur during fast-moving scenes, a shortcoming of LCD technology.

There are 2 HD-capable inputs: 1 HDMI and 1 component-video, which doubles as a composite-video input. It has a VGA connection for using the TV as a computer monitor for those PCs that lack an HDMI output. It also has a USB port, which may be used to play media--photos, videos, and music--stored on a flash drive or memory card reader on the TV. "

Your remote should have a button that indicates source of input (funnily enough, marked input) and you should be able to select from there. Although it didn't indicate what type of file format it would accept.


----------



## Panther063

*Re: Hitachi TV with USB*

Edit, It appears the USB can only be used as a photo viewer or as mentioned, Time shift or Updates.


----------



## Gene145

*Re: Hitachi TV with USB*

I found the English version on line in pdf format. 
I text searched it fro usb. There are only two references, one to say it is there, and one to say it is only for software updates and time shifting, whatever that is. Hitachi tells me there are no software updates. 

So I have a hole in the TV that has no use. My choice for the movies is to make a dvd, if I learn how to do that. This TV is mounted in a holiday trailer.


----------



## ebackhus

*Re: Hitachi TV with USB*

The USB port in my TV can playback photos or be used for firmware updates. I use it to charge phones.


----------

